# Any way to work with Bittorrent?



## newbster (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm currently running a Roamio and can't update the OS because I use BiglyBT which is a Bittorrent client. I like how I can download a file and transcode it for the Roamio and then play it. I see they screwed Pytivo which I have used in the past from another thread so I guess that's out. Is there any way forward with the more recent OS? Any chance for the Edge? 

Ideally, I would like to upgrade to a full 4k system as the Roamio is the only roadblock.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

With the newer TE4 software, no. The only way to transfer shows from your PC is to roll it back to TE3.

Note: All TiVos released since TE4 came out (the Bolt OTA and all Edge models) are TE4 only.


----------

